# Bildstörung bei einzelnene sendern seit digi tv



## Mordox-Rajaxx (3. März 2010)

Huhu seit gestern haben wir nun einen digitalen reciever meine eltern machen mich mit kleinigkeiten bekloppt undzwar gehen ein paar sender nicht astrein die vorher gut liefen darunter ist phoenix ( komischer sender ) da laggt das bild und der ton bleibt kurz stehn geht 1 oder 2 sec weiter und bleibg erneut stehn ( mir wärs ja egal aber meine eltern schauen den sender max 1x im monat also ... Woran kann das liegen wie lässt sich das beheben die schüssel steht 19.2* ost kp ob das hilft der sender loef unter dem analogen reciever astrein daher werd ich so genervt... Heft mir das ich morgen nicht nach der 7. Stunde zum laden laufen muss um die pisselige frage zu stellen •_•


----------

